# Wii als Windows-Remote benutzen



## mojob (9. Januar 2008)

aber mich beschäftigt schon seit längerem die frage ob man eine wii remote controller also die wii fernsteuerungen auch für windows auf dem desktop wie eine maus benutzen könnte?
das heißt ohne das man fast die leiste dazu benutzen muss oder mit leiste.
das einzige was ich mir denke was fehlen würde wäre ein richtiger windows kompatibler treiber?
hat irgendwer eine ahnug ob das klappen könnte?
und wenn ja wie ? ausser dem head tacking oder wie das heißt.
danke und noch ein gutes neues nachträglich.


----------



## janoc (9. Januar 2008)

Hab 'n paar videos auf YouToube mal gesehen. 
Such mal nach "Wii Remote Windows" oder so

Nachtrag: vielleicht ist das was http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01TV6eaVyJA


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo,


WiiMote used as a mouse on windows
Wii Remote on Windows Demo 2
Wiimote Stuff: Wiimote on Windows, part 1

und viele weitere related videos.

Grüße

P.S. Bitte achte doch in Zukunft bitte auf die Netiquette, speziell den Punkt mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke


----------



## mojob (10. Januar 2008)

Danke fuer eure hilfe links und tipps.
Ich war mr ned sicher aber den controller statt der maus zu benutzen wie die maus amdesktop damit man auch den mauszeiger damit benutzen kann.


----------



## mojob (10. Januar 2008)

ist ja ned allzuschwer.
danke nochmal.


----------



## mojob (11. Januar 2008)

kann man das eigentlich bloss nur mit dem wii controller auch oder muss der zwischenconnector von remoter und pc da sein?
ich mein einfach bloss dass der monitor oder treiber erkennt dass sich da ein bluethooth gerät befindet.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab zu dem Thema noch ein paar Links in meinen Bookmarks gefunden:
http://wiihacks.blogspot.com/
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/projects/wii/

Gruß

PS: Benutz beim Schreiben doch mal bitte die Shifttaste mit .
Nur nochmal son kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl.


----------



## sinni800 (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mich selbst mit dem Thema ausgebig beschäftigt und ihn sogar selbst dazu genutzt 

Ich schreib mal einen kleinen kleinen guide.

1. Du brauchst einen Bluetooth Stick.

2. Du brauchst den Bluetooth-Stack "BlueSoleil" von IVT  (Google  Gibt ne DEMO mit 5mb Übertragung)

3. Du brauchst GlovePie (das Programm interpretiert die Bewegungen usw des Controllers)
Glovepie: http://carl.kenner.googlepages.com/glovepie_download (Is die Seite des Machers)

Also

Du startest BlueSoleil, auf der Wii Fernbedienung drückst du wie beim Wii selbst zur erkennung die Tasten 1 und 2! (Damit er im "discoverable" - "entdeckbar"-Modus ist)

Jetzt drückst du in BlueSoleil den Suchen Knopf (in der Mitte die Kugel)

Es müsste ein Gerät mit ner Nummer wie 2D:3E:5B usw auftauchen. Auf das Gerät klicken (1x) oben den einzigen nun nicht mehr ausgegrauten Dienst wählen (Bluetooth HID Device oder so, bin ich mir grad nicht so sicher!)

Somit ists verbunden. Aufm Controller müssen nun alle 4 Lichter Blinken. (Oder Leuchten, weiss nicht mehr genau)

Jetzt am besten den Wii einschalten und die Sensor-Bar einfach auf den Monitor stellen (die hat 4 Infrarot-lichter [oder 2?]. so orientiert sich der Controller zum Zeigen)

Nun GlovePie starten

File-Open  und du kannst in den Ordnern von GlovePie ein script auswählen, das zum Controller passt (eventuell musst du noch irgendwo bei Troubleshoot oder so den Controller Kalibrieren)
Sind glaub ich im Ordner "WiiMote scripts", oder so ähnlich..

nun das Script starten, Glove pie aber anlassen! Und viel Spaß 

(Die anderen Links waren alle Englisch, also hab ich das Mal gemacht... Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich aber übersehen dass da noch andere Posts waren )


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Januar 2008)

hi,
mal eine Frage, kann man eigentlich dieSensorbar auch ohne Wii zum laufen bringen?
Weil ich wollte dasauch schonmal seit eiiger Zeit ausprobieren und habe keinewii und wollte mir auch keine Kaufen, aber das Zubehör bekommt man ja auf Ebay recht günstig.

Gruß


----------



## mojob (12. Januar 2008)

man muss da halt immer kucken ob die 2 dinger miteinander kommunizieren können aber ich denke mir dass du probieren willst ohne wii spielen zu können?
eigentlich müsste pc und wii miteinander schohn klappen.
auf was bist du genauer aus?
ps: danke für eure wii hilfe...ich probier das gleich mal aus.
eine frage an was steckt der typ mit dem laptop da seinen bluethooth adapter?


----------



## sinni800 (13. Januar 2008)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> hi,
> mal eine Frage, kann man eigentlich dieSensorbar auch ohne Wii zum laufen bringen?
> Weil ich wollte dasauch schonmal seit eiiger Zeit ausprobieren und habe keinewii und wollte mir auch keine Kaufen, aber das Zubehör bekommt man ja auf Ebay recht günstig.
> 
> Gruß


Du brauchst die Sensor Bar nicht mal, das einzige was diese beinhaltet sind 2 INFRAROT-Lichter. wenn du normale Infrarotlichter herbekommst (Dioden), gehts auch. Infrarotlicht ist für uns unsichtbar, aber für elektronische Geräte sehr wohl sichtbar.

Entweder Infrarotlicht oder schauen wo die spannungen anliegen und es versuchen selbst mit einem Netzteil hinzubringen, was ich aber nicht empfehlen würde...

Wenn ich keinen Wii hätte, und basteln könnte -> wie gesagt: Infrarotdioden und die dann aufn Monitor kleben, und irgendwie mit Strom versorgen


----------



## mojob (14. Januar 2008)

@sinni800
hast du elektrobautechnik oder so studiterd oder bist du bei sowas dabei oder bringst du dir das selber bei?
klingt als hättest du die sache ja doch drauf.
frage ist ob nicht auf den neueren motherboards immer infrarot oben ist weil wenn dann müsste der kontroller ja eh normal mit dem rechner kommunizieren können.
des weiteren ahb ich mich selbst mit windows - treibern und desktop noch nicht genug damti auseinandergesetzt.
den wii kontroller werd ich morgen zusammenschrauben da hab ich mehr zeit.;-)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Januar 2008)

Nachdem es anfangs gut geklappt und nun wohl wieder der Schlendrian
Einzug gehalten hat, möchte ich Dich erneut an die Netiquette hinweisen.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## mojob (14. Januar 2008)

Meine Guete was ist denn dran so schlimm gross und klein zu schreiben.
Kann man zwar verstehen aber text ist halt text.
Ich schreib halt gern klein.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Januar 2008)

Und ich lese halt gern korrekte Orthographie.

Ich glaube, wir müssen darüber hier nicht debattieren. 
Du hast die Regeln mit Deiner Anmeldung registriert und 
hast sie demnach zu befolgen. Danke fürs Verständnis.

Mal noch ein wenig Lektüre:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/feedback-forum/156795-gross-kleinschreibung.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/feedback-forum/160800-benutzerfreundlichkeit-auf-tutorials-de.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/feedb...-aus-einem-anderem-thema-neue-diskussion.html

Und jetzt wieder zurück zum normalen Thema.


----------



## mojob (15. Januar 2008)

Geht schon klar.
Ich bemüh mich...etwas Rechtschreibung könnte mir eh nicht schaden.
aprobos..machts bei den Bluetoothsteckern eigentlich einen Unterschied obs ein Belkin ist oder nicht?


----------



## mojob (16. Januar 2008)

Gibt es da bei den Bluetooth Steckern eine Liste von denen die Funktionieren oder hat jemand eine ahnung ob nicht nur die von Belkin gehen?
Ich hab mir einen von thoshiba gekauft um 25,90 und derweilen klappt es noch nicht den hab ich mir deshalb gekauft weil er eben eine groessere Reichweite von 150 Metern hat.


----------



## Matze (21. Januar 2008)

Im Normalfall dürfte das mit allen gehen. Bluethoot ist Bluethoot. Weit habe ichs zwar noch nicht geschaft, aber mit einem Bluethoot-Stick die Remote zu finden ist doch bei XP wircklich keine Kunst oder?


----------



## mojob (21. Januar 2008)

Ich meinte nur falls man Service Packs benoetigt oder sonst ein Update oder so.
Derweilen hatte ich kein Glueck mit dem Kontroller.


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

Also ich kann dir soviel sagen: Mit Service Pack 2 funktionierts.
Müsste aber glaub ich auch mit reinem XP klappen


----------



## mojob (24. Januar 2008)

Dann mach ich möglicherweiße noch was falsch.
Aber ich hab die Programme installiert und spätestens dann beim Bluetooth erkennungs Manager bleib ich stecken da er anscheinend schwierigkeiten hat meinen Kontroller zu erkennen.
Gibt es da nicht wo andere Foren wo das genau beschrieben wurde nachdem der Herr Kollege schrieb das er es nicht wusste ob er es genau rausgeschrieben hat, derjenige der so nett war und mir das kleine sehr hilfreiche Tutorial zusammengestellt hat.
Ich denke ich probier das heute abend nochmal aus nachdem draussen ja ein Hundewetter ist zumindest heute.


----------



## fluessig (25. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Im Normalfall dürfte das mit allen gehen. Bluethoot ist Bluethoot. Weit habe ichs zwar noch nicht geschaft, aber mit einem Bluethoot-Stick die Remote zu finden ist doch bei XP wircklich keine Kunst oder?



Bluetooth ist bei weitem nicht gleich Bluetooth. Zum einen gibt es entsprechend der Reichweite Sticks mit 3 verschiedenen Sendeklassen (class 1 bis 3). Zum anderen unterscheiden sich die Sticks in der Unterstützten Bluetooth Version, sowie in den unterstützten Profilen. Wird das geforderte Profil nicht unterstützt, hat man ein Problem.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht welches Profil in eurem Fall notwendig ist, normalerweise sollte es sich aber um das HID (Human Interface Device) Profil handeln, das sollte eigentlich mit 99% der Sticks gehen. 

Banale Frage: Sind die Batterien richtig voll?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,
habe das hier mal gefunden:
http://es.wiili.org/index.php/Wii_bluetooth_specs
http://www.wiindows.org/index.php/Wiimote_driver
Also steht ja was von HID und vielleicht bringt dich die Beschreibung im Zweiten ja weiter.

Gruß


----------



## sinni800 (3. Juni 2008)

mojob hat gesagt.:


> @sinni800
> hast du elektrobautechnik oder so studiterd oder bist du bei sowas dabei oder bringst du dir das selber bei?
> klingt als hättest du die sache ja doch drauf.
> frage ist ob nicht auf den neueren motherboards immer infrarot oben ist weil wenn dann müsste der kontroller ja eh normal mit dem rechner kommunizieren können.
> ...



Sorry dass keine Antwort mehr kam. Hab das Forum ein wenig vergessen in letzter Zeit.
Hoffentlich haut mich keiner weil ich hier Priester spiel und Themen wiederbelebe 

Zurück:

Ich hab mir das selbst beigebracht. Aber diese Infrarotleser aufm Mainboard (die Anschlüsse) kannst gleich vergessen. Das einzige was man braucht ist infrarot-LICHT. Die Wii-Remote kommuniziert per BlueTooth mit dem PC. Sie braucht die Infrarotlichter damit sie die das ungefähre Ziel der Remote auf den Fernseher/Monitor errechnen kann.


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

sinni800 hat gesagt.:


> Hoffentlich haut mich keiner weil ich hier Priester spiel und Themen wiederbelebe


Du seiest gesegnet


----------



## mojob (6. Juni 2008)

ufff ich glaub der priester hat mich auch aufgweckt.
naja jedenfalls hab ich erstmal volle batterien aber den wii nicht mehr komplett angeschlossen wegen faulheit und diversen sachen halt.


----------

